# Have you ever fallen in public ?



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

I mean as an adult .. 
If this happened to you ?


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

One time I was walking and a slipped on some ice and fell right on my back. There weren't any people around, thankfully, and I did not hurt anything


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a couple of times especially in icy conditions. Once going to college I fell on the road because there was a car parked on the path lol
Another time I fell on ice, i got back up and it was so slippery and i had to nothing to hold that i feel back down again and hit my hip twice of the ground lol and this is in the night time the day after christmas i remember 
On both occasions I didnt notice anyone around luckily lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm the past i would be horrifically embarrassed. Now i get up look for the closest gawker and bow deeply. Provided I'm not dead.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

O.O During graduation rehearsal. My shoe slipped on the floor and i did the whole fall back on your butt thing, and I'm pretty sure some people got an eyeful of my underwear. :afr They were all very nice though, and like 8 people rushed to help me up. I wanted to die, but went on as if nothing happened. Fortunately, the actual ceremony went fine. 

Moral of the story: Slick floor + 4 inch heels + dress + nerves = massive humiliation & scrapes.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I remember in high school it was raining outside. I was in the bathroom and as I was heading out I slipped and fell on my *** on the bathroom floor. There was another guy who had just walked into the bathroom and saw it all unfold. I can't remember but I think he laughed as he tried to help me back up.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I slipped on some ice, right into the wall of a wine shop. Pretty much ended up clinging to that wall like Spidergirl. 
Also, there is a strange beast called the 'slow fall'. Im not sure if anybody has ever experienced it, but muggins here has. Basically, youre walking along and one leg sort of wobbles all of a sudden, the weight not evenly distributed, resulting in the leg slowly bending. You dont think youre falling, youre thinking, nah, I wont fall, I can get out of this,pfft, *just a mere stumble*!!!:tiptoe
so you dont make a big effort to stop falling. 
But no, that knee keeps a'bendin' and down you go like you're proposing to air or something and you end up half kneeling, half falling forward, still not really believing your falling. Gravity plays a cruel joke.


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Dust myself off and keep gong where I was headed...this isn't rocket science and it's a minor embarrassment...people fall all the time...wouldn't you help someone who has fallen down? or would you avoid or ridicule them...if the answer is "yes" you need to learn some manners


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, of course I have. I get up while looking at the people around me with an embarrassed expression.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

as an adult? in public? 
nope, thank god lol


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I half fell/tripped while running up a set of stairs, in front of a group of people who were having a conversation at the top of the stairs. I was just like... "Well that was good!" and quickly kept running to where I was going, feeling somewhat embarrassed


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have good reflexes so often times it doesn't look like anything even happened.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

er, im pretty sure everyone has fallen in public at least once in their adult life, if only in winter on a patch of ice - it's not a big thing.


----------



## stats girl (Jun 27, 2011)

*bad experience*

In high school I randomly fell and landed flat on my back. Everyone in the corridor laughed at me and I was so embarrassed and froze there on the ground because I didn't want to get up and face anyone. So I was essentially lying on the floor for about a minute


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

We were doing long-jump exercises during gym class in HS. Performing one, I slipped on the mat awkwardly upon landing and fell head first into a concrete wall. I had put my arm out to brace the impact and my elbow absorbed the brunt of it. I got up from the ground holding my arm as it began to swell. Some kids laughed while others asked questions of concern. One jerk in particular said 'its not broken you **ssy,' but I let it go...I was in too much pain to deal with him. I went to the hospital and had it X-rayed only to discover that my elbow had indeed been fractured. I missed the remainder of physical education that term. The crash/fall was humiliating, but my arm in a sling the next day was vindication for the crude remarks


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

It's happened more times than I care to remember. Last time, I tripped over the turnstile at the train station in front of a line full of people, fell straight forward and scraped my knees, and made a hole in the knee of my pants. Great.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

I tripped and fell in a victoria's secret once and I heard everyone in the store laughing, especially my mom.
I also slipped on ice on the sidewalk last winter next to a REALLY busy street and i could actually hear and see people laughing at me haha.
I just laughed it off both times.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think I have aside from doing something stupid as a teenager. Usually I recapture my balance so quickly from things like ice or missing a curb or stair that the next step isn't even impacted. I've slipped plenty of times but as soon as the ball of my foot slips my heel is already being planted at the angle needed to stop the skid whether that's barefoot on hardwood/linoleum/laminate or with shoes/boots on ice and all anyone sees is my shoulder jerk a little and that stride gets shortened a few inches with the next step being normal. Much the same if I slip off a curb. My sliding foot pivots with the slide to slow the movement, land on the outside of my foot, and hold weight long enough to step with the other foot so a jerk and shorten to that step is all you see.

The most embarrassing time that I did fall I went to leap over the horse fence that is plastic boards instead of wood. I put my hands on top, swung my feet up, landed the outside of the bottom foot on the top board to push over, and then was laying on my back with my feet through the fence because plastic does not have any traction unlike true wood. Extract self, laugh, tell people to never climb plastic board fences, and duck between rails.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I actually enjoy a good fall, as long as it doesn't hurt too much. I feel euphoric while I'm falling, almost like I'm flying or like I've just let go. A little embarrassed afterward but when I think of someone else watching it all go down, it gets kind of amusing.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

As an adult? not yet. All the time as a child/teenager.
I would probably just get up and act like nothing happened.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Twice recently actually because of these awful shoes I had.

First time was on my 21st birthday, ran to meet mates from the bank (Don't know why I was running) and a guy handing out flyers said I dropped my key. I turned while running and one leg slipped and I went flying in the air. Apparently it was a epic fall.

Second time, the week after I was walking home from work through town and someone asked me directions and I turned and slipped. It had been snowing though .

So embarrassing but funny. You can only laugh at it I guess.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't think of a specific time but I'm sure it's happened, I'm quite clumsy :b I try to just laugh it off.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

I fell down the stairs in a pucked out pub on a Saturday night once! Worse still I managed to fall and land straight on to my knees in front of a group of drunken lads who proceeded to cheer 'get in there'. I was mortified, especially given that I was completely sober! Eeek needless to say i got out of there as soon as i got up! I think that's the most embarassing moment so far...it better stay that way!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

There should be a " Laugh it off and walk away quickly" option!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

not a real gem said:


> so I probably looked like this :haha:doh:blush:tiptoe:cry


I want to make a joke about women I sleep with going through a similar 5 stage process but that might be against the guidelines


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't fallen over in public properly for a while now (though I'm sure now I've said that I probably will tommorrow). When it happens I usually just snort with laughter liked a crazed idiot and carry on my way. What else can you do really? It's not too bad when you're with someone, as you can laugh about it together, but when you're on your own it is pretty embarassing. 

I did black out at a crowded gig the night before last, but luckily was caught and lowered down before I dropped to the floor. Was feeling too rubbish to really care about it when I came around, but I'm sure I looked suitably moronic fumbling around on the floor trying to work out how I'd gotten down there. Ah well.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

When I was 15, it was my first time ever wearing heels (my family had strange rules) as it was my first formal event. We were going to see Phantom of the Opera live, and had balcony seats. Well I missed my footing near the top, my hem caught on my heel and I rolled ALL the way down the balcony steps! 

What was even worse is the boy who bullied me just two years earlier was the one who helped me up!


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

I tripped going UP the stairs at school...it was too embarrasing, I'm so glad it's over...


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

all the time...i drag my feet so it's my own fault


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I fell at a state fair when I was around 18. It had just rained so the ground was slick. I slipped and fell into mud and also I'm pretty sure horse manure. And a whole bunch of people witnessed this. Talk about embarrassing! My hands, feet and one leg were covered. Fortunately I was with a friend..it would've been much worse if I were alone. I immediately let out a string of swear words and then she helped me up and we both laughed about it. Then some guy working at a food stand let me use his water hose and hand soap to wash off.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I once fell in right in front of my crush in middle school. It was early- right before first period. So the bell rang, I got up from my seat and splat! right in front of him- my binder, and papers flew everywhere. Good times.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Quickly bounce back and act like nothing happened, lol


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I did once in gym class. We were playing vollyball and I just got up like nothing happened lol.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

kesker said:


> I actually enjoy a good fall, as long as it doesn't hurt too much. I feel euphoric while I'm falling, almost like I'm flying or like I've just let go. A little embarrassed afterward but when I think of someone else watching it all go down, it gets kind of amusing.


I know what you mean. It's like you're flying for that split second before you... well, hit the ground. That happened once. It was actually pretty funny. I wasn't surrounded by total strangers though, just a couple friends. And man, they never let me live it down.

And as an adult... well, I'm not an adult so that'd be a no.

Ohhh. And then there was that time at school. You know, when it's snowy outside, the entrance to the school ends up all wet and slippery? Yeah. So my friend and I walked in. She slipped, and grabbed the closest object to prevent her fall... which just so happened to be me. So obviously, we both fell. Yeah, but that was pretty funny too. It's pretty easy to laugh off, well probably more so when you're surrounded by friends that are used to your moments.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep. In front of a large group of people sitting on the mall in D.C during the cherry blossom festival martial arts show.


----------



## Mike1000 (Aug 10, 2010)

I've fallen a few times recently while cycling. On my road bike the cycling shoes have to be clipped into the pedals. If you have to stop all of a sudden, you don't have time to unclip and you go down like a house of cards. The high speed falls are ok, its the slow speed falls that are embarrassing. Happened a few days ago in a town with loads of people around. I don't know why it was necessary for me to have a good look around, to see who saw me, before I got up.

This topic reminds me of this guy, he's famous in Ireland.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes back when I was like 1 or 2. Everyone looked at me and smiled/laughed and made comments to my parents like I wasn't even there, it felt very dehumanizing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

About 3 years ago I passed out after a game of soccer. Was a mix of a panic attack and sheer exhaustion from the game. Came to with about 30 people crowded around me with an ambulance on the way. 

Embarrassing to say the least!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't think it's ever happened to me. I have tripped and nearly fallen though... Luckily I managed to regain my balance before I could embarrass myself any further.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

A couple of years ago during college there was a huge storm that covered all of the streets with ice and made it nearly impossible to walk without slipping. I was right outside my dorm, and as put my foot on the sidewalk I lost my footing and fell straight on my ***. The thing that pissed me off the most was the two girls that walked right past me and instead of helping me up they laughingly said "haha that guy just fell".

I hope they both got cat leukemia after that...


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I fell right on my butt in front of the cafe at my college. It was embarrassing but I got up said 'Ow' and acted like I didn't care. I'm sure people saw and some probably laughed. I trip and fall pretty frequently because I'm such a clumsy person. I try not to let it faze me though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

True story.

I was running up stairs to get to my Statistics class in college (1998). I fell over the top step and my bag flew off my shoulder. My arm helped me up.

It turns out that at about that same moment, my mother and aunt were visiting my house (I didn't know it). My grandmother fell over the top step of our porch and ended up breaking her arm! I cam home to a bag of McDonald's and nobody home. They were at the hospital by then (later that afternoon). That was the scariest coincidence I ever had. Sometimes, we might be more in tune with our family than we think. My grandmother and I really got along, too.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I slipped and fell in mud right before a final exam. I was already 10 minutes late because I got the building wrong. When I finally found out which building to go to, I went down a hill on the way there, and I slipped and fell and got my jeans completely covered in mud. A whole load of people saw, but that wasn't my main concern. I couldn't do anything except just go to the exam like that. So I wrote the exam totally uncomfortable sitting in mud.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

The only time I fell in public I was in 6th or 7th grade. The school bus was driving away and I was running into the snow and then I fell flat on my face with snow and red cheeks. The imprint was priceless! It looked like an outline of a dead victim on concrete, but was in the snow. The whole bus was pointing and laughing out the window. Luckily, I got over that. I just laugh about it.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I wasn't *quite* an adult, but I sure wasn't a child. It was the first day of high school. After first period in between classes, I tripped and fell down the main stairwell -- somersaulting all the way down the stairs. v_v 

It was one of the most embarrassing moments of my life. To make it worse, I was wearing a skirt that day.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Mike1000 said:


> This topic reminds me of this guy, he's famous in Ireland.


:haha Wow slow down there buddy :lol he was walking way too casually there. My walk time doubles in the winter because I'm so scared of ice.

I can only recall one time where I fully fell. Others I've just tripped or slipped. It was Winter and in my area water from melted snow tends to pool at the bottom of driveways/curbs. THe sidewalk was too icy to walk on so I started walking on the road. I had to keep walking until there was a decent driveway to walk up (most were way too wet). I was going to turn up the next driveway to head onto the sidewalk, I thought the ice was solid, but it wasn't, and my foot fell through, and I went down on my hands and knees in a mess of jagged ice and dirty water. To add insult to injury, a car was coming :lol. I quickly got back up and continued, didn't really have a choice as I was in the middle of the road :lol. But of course I _had_ to be wearing leggings that day rather than proper pants, so my knee was a bit cut up from the ice.


----------



## BabyOakTree (Aug 2, 2011)

I've had my fair share of falls here and there, but I'm more likely to trip over the silliest things in the most public place. All I can do is laugh most of the time and hope that nobody saw me


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

I've fallen over in front of a group of guys and it was extremely embarassing.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I fall while skating more than I like To admit. In public and all. A little embarrassing but i just get up and roll away.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

I just took a fall yesterday in a crowded movie theater. I got my ticket and it was one of those theater where you choose your seats so in walking up the stairs looking at my seat # on my ticket and the aisle #s and my flip flop catches on the stair and down on the stairs. I quickly get up and too scared to look around to see if anyone saw. It just reminded me never wear flip flops in public cause I'm so uncoordinated.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I've fallen off bikes in public when I was younger trying to do stupid tricks, but apart from that, nope.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've slipped on ice on a few occasions running for the bus in winter, I just got up & made sure I made the bus. I've smiled when I've seen it happen to others so I suspect people did when they seen it happen to me


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Winter is a mean, cold hearted beotch. The sidewalks are never cleared in the morning during winter, so going to school I've falled a few times. Sure it's embarrasing, but the only thing to do is brush yourself off and keep going where you were going.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I tripped on the last step @ school a couple yrs ago because i was so anxious walking around there that i wasn't paying attention. Ugh.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

I am one of the clumsiest people around so yes I've fallen. 

And I can relate to all the people that hate the cold and icy sidewalks of winter. I don't know the number of times I've fallen while at university. Icy sidewalks with killer wind do not make for a good time. 

The first time I fell at university I was SO embarrassed and red and felt horrible the rest of the day. Especially since it happened while I was crossing the street on one of the busier intersections on campus. But then I started noticing that in any one minute I'd see like 3 other people falling so I wasn't so special after all. 

Usually now I just brush it off or even play it up like I meant to fall since it happens so often.


----------



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just play that **** off smooth. "Shurgs"


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I remember one time I was at Astroworld( when It was open) and I fell on my butt cause the grounds were slippery. Embarrassing. 

I probably had few other times. I remember slipping like losing my balance cause the floors were slippery.


----------

